# Can I put an outlet into a round ceiling box?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Like this.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...2fb-523d-bd3f-e45637991d3c&pf_rd_i=6291367011


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Assuming a 4 inch round ceiling box, here's a cover plate and single receptacle.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000U3I1Z8/ref=asc_df_B000U3I1Z85178991/?tag=hyprod-20&creative=394997&creativeASIN=B000U3I1Z8&linkCode=df0&hvadid=167140365824&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=15196734438092893339&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=t&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9032310&hvtargid=pla-307234193216


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

This is how NOT to do it. The mounting hole centers on the box is not the same as on an outlet, but that didn't stop him.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks guys,
Living in a small town has it's benefits. Getting supplies is not one of them. I have called both electrical supply houses and neither of them stock this. I have it on order, it will probably be here on Monday, the new opener will have to wait.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Any big box or electrical supply sells a 3.5" or 4" cover for a duplex outlet. Similar to the Amazon link above but a third the price.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

rjniles said:


> Any big box or electrical supply sells a 3.5" or 4" cover for a duplex outlet. Similar to the Amazon link above but a third the price.


I thought it would be easier, but I am quickly realizing the joy of small town living. The nearest big box is 2 hours away. Neither of the two electrical supply places locally could provide me with this outlet or cover plate. Amazon to the rescue.


----------



## adkrenovationsa (Sep 21, 2017)

Yeah Im agree with SPS-1 on this one.


----------



## busman (Nov 7, 2008)

If it's a non-metallic box, which it probably is if it is round, then you cannot use a metallic faceplate.

Mark


----------



## jhil (Sep 13, 2015)

busman said:


> If it's a non-metallic box, which it probably is if it is round, then you cannot use a metallic faceplate.
> 
> Mark


If the circuit has a grounding conductor, the faceplate screw should bond cover to receptacle frame


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

Photobug said:


> My new garage door opener has a plug at the end.



i would just cut it off, and hard wire it


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> This is how NOT to do it. The mounting hole centers on the box is not the same as on an outlet, but that didn't stop him.



LOL....the things people do to save $2 dollars


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

anyacolo said:


> LOL....the things people do to save $2 dollars


 Hardware store must have had a sale on octagon boxes. My friend was selling her house, and you can't have an inspector come in and see stuff like that. At some point, somebody had added 5 receptacles to the garage, all just like that. All showed open ground. I just ripped them all down. When I found where the wires were terminated --- they were _plugged_ into the one original (proper) receptacle on the ceiling for the garage door opener. With a two-prong plug --- grounded plug was probably an extra 20 cents.


----------



## anyacolo (Oct 3, 2016)

SPS-1 said:


> Hardware store must have had a sale on octagon boxes. My friend was selling her house, and you can't have an inspector come in and see stuff like that. At some point, somebody had added 5 receptacles to the garage, all just like that. All showed open ground. I just ripped them all down. When I found where the wires were terminated --- they were _plugged_ into the one original (proper) receptacle on the ceiling for the garage door opener. With a two-prong plug --- grounded plug was probably an extra 20 cents.



yikes.....scary stuff :vs_worry:


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

anyacolo said:


> i would just cut it off, and hard wire it


That would have been easier, and all the parts are in place. But it would be nice to have an outlet in the ceiling. The faceplate should arrive on Monday.


----------



## Photobug (Jun 25, 2017)

anyacolo said:


> yikes.....scary stuff :vs_worry:


Hopefully I can find some old photos of the wiring in this garage. When I wired the garage originally I did wing it a little bit, while not as bad as the rectangular faceplates on octagon boxes, it probably would have not passed an inspection. I brought it up to code when I added banks of fluorescent lights a decade ago. Now I am about to swap out to LED bulbs.


----------

